# newlywed sex



## dobieman0488 (Jun 14, 2010)

is amazing, if youd l ike to share, what was the frequency of intimacy when you were first married?


----------



## quartz (Jun 13, 2010)

dobieman0488 said:


> is amazing, if youd l ike to share, what was the frequency of intimacy when you were first married?


The frequency was 24/7 for the first year or so. The biggest mistake that I made was that of getting into a routine. We lacked spontaneity. We got into a rut.

Enjoy it while you can. Now that I have a serious illness I wish I could turn the clock back.


----------



## SweetiepieMI (Jan 22, 2010)

Um it was probably like 2 times a day if we were able to when we first got married. Now we've been married for almost 4 years and its about 4 times a week- which we are both still satasfied with.


----------



## Crypsys (Apr 22, 2010)

It's always varied with us. When we were fist married about every other day. After our first kid it was once a week. After our second we went to 3 times a week. We then went back into a rut about once every week for a while. Now it's running around every 2-3 days.


----------



## dobieman0488 (Jun 14, 2010)

we're definitely doing more than our fair share, let's just put it that way,


----------

